# aesthetics?



## Driftee (Jul 2, 2008)

I've been looking through all the aftermarket sites I can find for projector headlights & fogs for my 87' 300zx.

anyone know any Z sites that sell aesthetic parts?
-spoilers
-tail lights
-head lights

I also need JDM sideskirts cuz im missing my driver side front skirt.

if there is another topic discussing this forward me to it please. I'm just really short on time today. and I'm itching to buy some parts for my new Z


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Driftee said:


> I've been looking through all the aftermarket sites I can find for projector headlights & fogs for my 87' 300zx.


And you won't. No company will make parts that very few people want. And very few Z31 owners will want this. If you want them, you'll be making your own.


Driftee said:


> anyone know any Z sites that sell aesthetic parts?


Motorsport Auto
Black Dragon Automotive - Datsun 240Z, 260Z, 280Z, 280ZX, Nissan 300ZX and Mazda RX7 Auto Parts and Accessories


Driftee said:


> -spoilers


There are a ton of places that carry body kits. Have you tried any of them?


Driftee said:


> -tail lights


junkyard or dealership or classifieds or e-bay or one of the two links above.


Driftee said:


> -head lights


same as above.


Driftee said:


> I also need JDM sideskirts cuz im missing my driver side front skirt.


Why do they have to be JDM? Oh god! You're another 16 year old ricer wannabe, aren't you?


Driftee said:


> if there is another topic discussing this forward me to it please. I'm just really short on time today. and I'm itching to buy some parts for my new Z


I'm short on patience for people who say they are too lazy (I mean short on time) to search.

Oh, and you should use your own picture of your car. Not one you found on the internet.


----------



## Driftee (Jul 2, 2008)

*hmm*

ok well, when you work two jobs and have 3 cars constantly breaking down of your friends and family that you have to fix, its not exactly easy to search a 70page forum for the thread you need. 

I'm no ricer kid, if I wanted to rice out a car it wouldn't be a 87' 300. there isnt a huge aftermarket demand for these cars so why would a ricer want one? JDM is just easier and tends to be cheaper to find than most places.

I'm 19 and I've been fascinated by drifting since I was knee high to a grasshopper and i finally have a car that can maintain a steady slide. The only reason why I'm on the forum is help with part finding and car problems since I'm still learning about cars and trying to get as much knowledge as I can about Nissans since I've only owned Toyotas prior.

And I will use a pic of my own car once I solve my overheating problem and get it to the spot I'd like. I can understand the hostility, but you really shouldn't push it so hard on someone you don't know just yet.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Driftee said:


> ok well, when you work two jobs and have 3 cars constantly breaking down of your friends and family that you have to fix, its not exactly easy to search a 70page forum for the thread you need.


that's what the search engine is for. You enter the parameters you wish to search on and that 70 pages gets reduced to 1 or 2.


Driftee said:


> I'm no ricer kid, if I wanted to rice out a car it wouldn't be a 87' 300. there isnt a huge aftermarket demand for these cars so why would a ricer want one? JDM is just easier and tends to be cheaper to find than most places.


Like you said. There isn't a huge aftermarket demand for the Z31. So your chances of finding JDM parts for the Z31 are even slimmer. Welcome to our world.


Driftee said:


> I'm 19 and I've been fascinated by drifting since I was knee high to a grasshopper and i finally have a car that can maintain a steady slide.


I'm sorry. What car are we talking about here? Because there are far better cars for drifting. AE86 and S13 come to mind....


Driftee said:


> The only reason why I'm on the forum is help with part finding and car problems since I'm still learning about cars and trying to get as much knowledge as I can about Nissans since I've only owned Toyotas prior.


A car is a car is a car. There isn't much difference between them. Mostly just build quality and name badge. Motors function the same. Transmissions function the same. Keys function the same. etc.


Driftee said:


> And I will use a pic of my own car once I solve my overheating problem and get it to the spot I'd like. I can understand the hostility, but you really shouldn't push it so hard on someone you don't know just yet.


I don't like people who steal someone else's pictures and use them as their own. And that picture you're using is of a well known Z31 owner also in the Vegas area. If it isn't yours, don't use it.


----------



## Driftee (Jul 2, 2008)

*well*

I never notice a search engine so thank you for pointing it out.

But as far as drifting, there are alot better cars out there to drift such as the s13 and the ae86... Problem is finding a s13 in vegas that hasnt been beaten to hell by some kid that doesn't know what he's doing with his car. and as far as the ae86 goes, thats one of the hardest cars to find in running condition. I don't have time for a big project so I bought my z because the guy prior did an engine and turbo rebuild and already had a few upgrades added. The prior owner was also an adult so I new the car was taken care of and not treated like the majority of cars I had seen prior.

Yes I do understand cars are all similar in function but they are all different at the same time. European/Domestics/Imports all have their own way of doing certain things which sometimes confuses the :crazy: out of me. Such as my girlfriend drives a 98 jetta and i got the opportunity to replace the whole driver front side wheel assembly... Hub/Axle/Bearing/Rotor etc... although the general assembly is the same... VW just has a stupid way of approaching the whole thing.

As I said before, I will use my own picture when I can take it. I never claimed his car was mine or anything I just really like what he's done with his and I want to get mine pearl white or black as well.

Either way I appreciate your help. So thank you.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Driftee said:


> As I said before, I will use my own picture when I can take it. I never claimed his car was mine or anything I just really like what he's done with his and I want to get mine pearl white or black as well.


You have YOUR name on a picture of HIS car. Thus, it appears you are trying to say it's your car.


----------



## Driftee (Jul 2, 2008)

*ok*

well I'm not looking to argue with you. if it bothers you that much I'll remove it.

heh


----------

